# Sticky  How to upload and send pictures for the POTM/TOTM



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK I have had a few people ask me how to upload, or send a picture for the POTM or TOTM. I figure I will make a post, and anyone who has that question I can link them here. Hopefully you will all see this before I need to link you here 

Anyway you obviously need to start by taking a picture and putting it on your computer. I won't go anymore into detail, because you should know how your digital camera works. 

Next, visit PhotoBucket.com. If you have an account, log in. If you do not, just register for an account. It is free.

Click the "Upload Images and Videos" button. 










I hope that helps some people understand how to submit a picture for POTM/TOTM!
Browse to the image you want to submit.









It will tell you that the images were uploaded. Click the "Save and Share" button at the bottom.









Under the image you will see a list of different types of links. You can use any of them, but the easiest for me are either direct link, or IMG code. Highlight it, right click on it, and click copy.









Now go back to FishForums.com find a thread I posted in (this one works). Click on my name in the left sidebar. You will get the following screen. Click "Contact Info".









Now click "Send a private message to bmlbytes"









Title it POTM (or TOTM if its for Tank of the Month).
In the message box paste the link you copied before.
Hit enter to get a new line.
Type the common name, then a hyphen, then the scientific name of the fish (not needed in TOTM).
Click "Submit Message"


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Awwww! We *have* to use Photobucket? I always forget my password. Grrr


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

No need to use Photobucket, thats just how I wrote the guide. Use any image service you want, as long as I can access it, it is OK.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

A good one is tinypic.com, they keep the photo up for a long while and you don't need an account. Give it a try, I love it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi thanks to give me good information ..........Hi friend pls ask what is the benefit to send pictures. :fish:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

It's a contest--- fun


----------

